# Watching Movies HDMI Out or Composite Questions



## shanedroid (Feb 12, 2012)

Trying to use my tablet as a media center and i have a few questions.

1. Does the tab have unrestricted HDMI mirroring, so if I load a video on the tablet will it play correctly on the TV

2. Anyone have an HDMI out cable, only one's I am seeing are RCA (red yellow white). I really want a pure HDMI out of the tablet. (Without the dock if possible)

Thanks


----------



## greatdaneduke (May 21, 2012)

Sorry..I just joined yesterday. If you have Allshare you can stream to TV wirelessly as long as you have a dnla supported TV or blueray player. Also imedia share is on the app market.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------

